# B-pillar alram switch removal... Q for vr6ninja ???



## roshlioBG (Nov 5, 2004)

I am going to replace the broken interior monitor switchin a few weeks from know.
vr6ninja did you have any problem gettin to the lower b-pillar trim.
As far as got it that :
1. A trim lower
2. door sill front and back
3. Upper A, C & D pillars , handles first
4. B upper 
5. than lower b comes finally out
Any tips, thinks to look for that can easly brake ..

TIA
Happy Thanksgiving to All !!!


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: B-pillar alram switch removal... Q for vr6ninja ??? (roshlioBG)*

Lower B requires that you remove the trim piece that goes between the door sill and the carpet. This piece is held in with metal clips so start pulling from the ends towards the B-pillar and then there is a center snap that goes in towards the pillar. After that is off you can pull the Lower B pillar assembly straight up and it will come off.
As for getting the upper trim apart, I was able to remove the handles and coat hanger, privacy screen piece and pull out the Airbag plastic thing to get to the screw for that square piece. After all that I was able to move the trim from the A pillar that continues on to the back between the doors and the headliner out of the way to get to the screws for the upper B pillar.
On the A pillar if you remove it there is a metal thing in the hole for the handle closest to the hood of the car if you pull this metal piece out you'll notice it's attached to a wire, pull that really hard until it clicks which will undo the retaining clip that keeps the a pillar from being able to be pulled off. I broke the metal tab after the second time I took the A pillar off.








Good luck, Is it time to start thinking about making a Pillar removal DIY?


----------



## roshlioBG (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: B-pillar alram switch removal... Q for vr6ninja ??? (vr6ninja)*

Thanks man
Yeah I guess
Still waiting for the switch..
when I do it will snap some pics and do a write up. the alarm and trunks buttons break after a while ... I dont even use them
when my garage is rebuild I am planning on many DIYs


----------

